# Corte de encendido con mosfet



## alfnes (Jul 11, 2013)

hola amigos. 
estoy trabajando en un pequeño proyecto mi objetivo es en vez de usar un relevador para automovil y quiero hacer algo mas pequeño usando un mosfet de empobrecimiento pero no funciona  ya estoy desesperado por que mis diseños no funcionan  la idea es que cuando el relevador se activa corte la parte de arranque y mientras no este activado el auto encienda, mi diseño que hize es poner el voltaje a source y tierra a drain el voltaje tambien a gate y cuando envio tierra para activar el relevador que se corte, el mosfet, pero no funciona alguna sugerencia que pueda usar?

ya subi la imagen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

encendio es incendio ? 

Vas a poner el gráfico o debemos imaginarlo ?


----------



## alfnes (Jul 11, 2013)

encendido perdon ya corregi jejeje me refiero al arranque y ya subi el esquema espero su respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

Fijate que cuando el mosfet "cierra" te queda el Gate a la misma tensión que el Drain (o sea +12V) y necesita estar varios volts por encima.

Probá con un mosfet P


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 11, 2013)

Amigo, que consumo max. tienes?,  en donde implementas el transistor.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que cuando el mosfet "cierra" te queda el Gate a la misma tensión que el Drain (o sea +12V) y necesita estar varios volts por encima.
> 
> Probá con un mosfet P
> 
> ...



El problema es que tratandose de automovil, sera complicado encontrar 24V.
Debe tambien conocerse la max. VGS. pues esta sometido a 24V. cuando se satura.


----------



## alfnes (Jul 11, 2013)

que mosfet tipo p puedo comprar el que estoy usando en tipo n soporta 60V a 50A quisiera uno parecido sabes algun numero?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

*Gudino Roberto duberlin* , el circuito es solo para orientarlo , trabajará con 12 V


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2013)

Hola Alfnes, saludos cordiales te dejo aca un circuito que certamiente ira te atender tu inquietaciones.
Atecciõn la salida del MOSFET (el dreno) es conectado a el Bendix (bobina de la contatora del motor de arraque) y no directamiente a las escuevas del motor de arranque. 
! Fuerte Abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

10 k no es demasiado alta . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2013)

Yo creo que no porque el es solo para descargar el capacitor que hai internamiente entre el gate y source  del MOSFET y asi abrir el canal dreno - source quando no estas polarizado..


----------



## alfnes (Jul 11, 2013)

Qué tal Daniel Lopes ese circuito que planteas es prácticamente el que use sin embargo no me funcionó de al dar tierra a la gate mi circuito no cierra y aun así puedo encender el motor la idea es que cuando doy tierra a gate el motor no encienda y es donde tengo problemas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2013)

Alfnes, cambiaste el mosfet por uno P ?


----------



## alfnes (Jul 12, 2013)

no aun no estoy viendo por que mosfet cambiarlo solo que no lo encuentro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2013)

alfnes dijo:


> Qué tal Daniel Lopes ese circuito que planteas es prácticamente el que use sin embargo no me funcionó de al dar tierra a la gate mi circuito no cierra y aun así puedo encender el motor la idea es que cuando doy tierra a gate el motor no encienda y es donde tengo problemas



Entonses querido Alfnes el circuito que yo te recomiendo solo funciona con Mosfet tipo "P" y con mucha certeza usteds hay armado con Mosfet tipo "N" y eso tipo no funciona por no estar polarizado correctamiente para cerriar el canal Dreno y source.
Mira un transistor Mosfet tipo "N" tiene su canal Dreno y Source cerriado somente quando aplicamos un VGS (tensiõn entre Gate y Source) positiva , eso es el Gate mas  positivo en relaciõn a el Source ( 12 voltios es excelente). Para  cerriar el canal Dreno y Souce de un Mosfet tipo "P" el VGS ( tensiõn entre Gate y Source ) la tensiõn  tiene que sener "negativa" o sea el Source tiene que sener mas positivo en relaciõn a el Gate . Por iso que quando aterramos el Gate del Mosfet tipo "P" y su Source es positivo (12 volts) tenemos los 12 voltios en el Dreno porque el Mosfet tiene haora su canal Dreno y Source cerriado con una resistencia de fraciõn de Ohms (RDS on) .
Te dejo aca otro circuito para que usteds experimente , hai de funcionar imediato
! Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

